

Surprise, new Rails vulnerabilities - tkellogg
https://hakiri.io/blog/december-2013-rails-vulnerabilities

======
miloshadzic
Nice infomercial post that covers the same ground as the release announcement
on the rails blog from a few days ago.

~~~
vasinov
Do you mean from yesterday?
[http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2013/12/3/Rails_3_2_16_and_4_0...](http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2013/12/3/Rails_3_2_16_and_4_0_2_have_been_released/)

~~~
miloshadzic
Yeah, sorry. I didn't bother with looking at the exact date.

